# what rear speakers for '90 240?



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

We are trying to replace the rear speakers in my friend's 1990 240sx. what size speakers do we need?


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

http://www.crutchfield.com/

just go down to "What fits in my car?" and run through the paces and it will pop up what you need.

maybe this should go in the "Audio" section? lol :fluffy:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

*ty*

thanks much


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

4x6, 2 way is whats stock.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

4"x6" all around. you can adjust ur fronts though to make them fit bigger speakers.i've seen some guys do it.


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

I was only able to get 3x5 to fix the stock locations on my 90. but i have 6.5 rounds up front now.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

thats wut i want. got pics?


----------



## 240sxbegginer (Jun 19, 2003)

i have 6X9's in my doors, they fit perfectly


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

hey 240sxbeginner... i was looking at ur cardomain site... and there is a pic of ur tire and it says "my wheels, at least they aren't hubcaps" well i'm sorry to disappoint you dude.. but those are hubs...


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

um, they arent hubs, they are the tear drop rims.


----------



## 240sxbegginer (Jun 19, 2003)

hahaha, drift240 u think u got me, but u didnt


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i guess i got teardrop rims too then... hold on let me go clip them back on.


----------



## 240sxbegginer (Jun 19, 2003)

mine dont come off, the steel wheels are the ones that have hubcaps, those are alloy.back on topic now.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

look the same to me  

the guy isn't asking anymore questions, time to highjack.


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

I would need to pull my door panel off to get some pics. witch isnt all that bad of an idea sense my window buttons got pushed into the door, so i could fix that at the same time. I will see what i can do tomorrow, its just cold out side.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

when u get to it takes pics.


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

sorry wasnt able to get to it yesturday, maybe in the morning i will get that door panel taken off. only takes 5 min, just 30 degree weather makes it suck if only for 5 min.


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

ok here they are

























and here is what i had to fix today while i had the door panel off


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i thought 6.5's were circles?


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

yeah sorry it was almost 3 years ago i installed thoughs, there 4x6" polks


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

i must have been thinking about my friends 6.5 JL's i wanted to take from him.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

yea 6.5's would be niuce i wanna get some components either now or later. but yea we all got 4x6


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

well the stock speakers on my 90 that was fully loaded were only 3x5's so the 4x6 is alittle bigger. those speakers wherent even close to monting into the stock speaker location.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i have 6.5 inifity kappa's in my doors


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

pics? are they components or coaxials?


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> pics? are they components or coaxials?


they are just coaxials that i happened to find in the back of my se-r before sending it off. i almost didnt even look to take the speakers, but i knew my S13 was missing 2, so i did. i'll get pictures tomorrow.


----------



## bradg (Dec 28, 2003)

if you are talking rear spks, they are oversized 6.5 , a few company make a 6.75 or 6 3/4" which sould fit great, for the front, you can probably cut and fix just about anything from a 5.25 to a 6x9 like some one else on here was talking aboutall depsnds on how much work you want to put into it.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

alright kevin, i put a picture of my Infiniti's that i mounted in my door on my webpage for you. this site wont let me post attatchments so you'll have to deal with it. and yes, i know, i still have to paint the interior of my car. the picture is on page 7 of my site, and the link is in my sig.


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

93blackser - those kind of look more like 5.5" but maybe its just the angle. wonder if mine are bigger then 6x4. lol sucks when you cant remember, wonder if i still have the box outside, might even still have an old OEM speaker.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

joerc240sx said:


> 93blackser - those kind of look more like 5.5" but maybe its just the angle. wonder if mine are bigger then 6x4. lol sucks when you cant remember, wonder if i still have the box outside, might even still have an old OEM speaker.


hell if i know what they are. they are either 6 or 6.5 tho. i know that much. mounting them was easy too. just took the big plastic stock speaker holder off, mounted them into some masonite and screwed them into the door. real easy.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

> This page just shows a picture of my Infiniti speakers mounted in my door so Kevin can see them. He's a big loser.













:dumbass: :loser:


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

hey now, you would to see them, so i showed you. i cant help it that i decided to write that on my page....oh wait, yes i can. too bad i dont want to


----------

